# when is the best time to start packing your hospital bag?



## amy123xx

i know this sounds like a bit of a silly question, but when would people reccomend i start to pack my hospital bag.. and what to put in it? :shrug:
i havnt a clue, this is my first time baby and im worrying over everything! :dohh: im 28 + 4 weeks pregnant so hoping you can give me some answers :) thankyouuu :flower: xxxx


----------



## kittycat18

I started to pack mine around 31 weeks and have been adding to it when I get new things. My local Hospital doesn't supply anything for me or the baby so you should check with yours if they supply anything before you pack your bag :thumbup: I packed;

*For me:
*-2x Cotton nightdresses with button up features at the front (for breastfeeding)
-1x Pair of light, cotton pajama bottoms
-1x Pair of light slipper socks
-1x Pair of jogging bottoms
-1x Pair of slip on shoes
-Toiletries (miniature shampoo, conditioner, dry shampoo, toothbrush, toothpaste, hand soap, box of tissues)
-Some Cosmetics (concealer, lip balm, hairbrush, hair band)
-Light top for coming home
-Nursing Bra
-Breast pads
-Maternity towels
-Nipple Cream (lansinoh)
-Bikini top (having a water birth- labour and delivery :blush)
-2x Towels
-Pack of disposable underwear
-Set of nipple shields
*For baby:
*-Pack of 5 babygros
-Scratch Mitts
-Blanket
-Pack of size 1 nappies
-Pack of baby wipes
-Set of sleepsuits
*Then, Conor is taking a bag and it will have:
*-Camera
-Money
-Phone chargers
-Snacks (cereal bars, sandwiches etc)
-Litre bottle of water
-Towel and swim-shorts for him (he is coming into the birthing pool with me :blush:)


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm going to start packing mine this week! Once I start getting things ready I'll add a list :flow:

As for when, I think whenever you want. For me, I didn't want to pack too early because I feel like it would make time drag on, but not too late either because I still want to be prepared! I'd say around 34-37 weeks, incase LO comes early :flower: but pack whenever you want girly, just don't wait too late... Don't wanna run around like a mad women grabbing things, in pain and then forgetting a bunch of stuff :haha:


----------



## kittycat18

Chrissy7411 said:


> I'd say around 34-37 weeks, incase LO comes early :flower: but pack whenever you want girly, just don't wait too late... *Don't wanna run around like a mad women grabbing things, in pain and then forgetting a bunch of stuff* :haha:

Completely agree with Chrissy! Don't leave it too late to pack because you honestly don't know when your baby could get here because between 35 and 36 weeks, they drop down into the birth canal in position for birth. You don't want to be leaving it too late, your water break before you even get a chance to start packing and then you are in a mad dash to get to the Hospital :haha: If you do that, you will forget even the most obvious of things!
And don't do it too early! I always said I was going to do it at 30 weeks but then didn't really start until after that. My 3rd Trimester has been really dragging anyway and I have been getting very big and painful so I decided packing my bag would be a wise choice :haha: xx


----------



## SmartieMeUp

Don't forget about a hat, Kitty. Also a muslin blanket/bib :)


----------



## kittycat18

SmartieMeUp said:


> Don't forget about a hat, Kitty. Also a muslin blanket/bib :)

Oh yes, I have a hat packed and 4 muslin squares :thumbup:


----------



## eviestar

usually at about 35 weeks xx


----------



## KateyCakes

I had an Elective C-Section so my bag was alot different.
Plus I was in hospital for weeks before I had Cadence so I already had most of the stuff I needed brought in when I wanted it.
Although I'd buy a packet of cheap underwear rather than disposables, they're more comfy + you'll feel better :thumbup:

I didn't bother with muslin squares, bibs are easier to use for different things + IMO they're more absorbant. 

Make up also makes you feel a little more human :rofl:

Cotton wool + water gets baby's first poo off easier + it's gentler on their skin.

Oh + another word of advice, have someone on stand by with more sleepsuits + bodysuits, I had to get my OH to run to the shops to buy more because she had a lot of mucus on her chest + kept being sick, he didn't know where to start so I had to get my mum to save him :haha:


----------



## emyandpotato

I've done mine except for snacks and magazines which I'll get nearer the time. It looks like I'm moving in to the hospital but I'm sure I've forgotten things.

How many maternity pads are necessary and do they supply them at hospitals in the UK? I've only packed one packet.


----------



## kittycat18

emyandpotato said:


> I've done mine except for snacks and magazines which I'll get nearer the time. It looks like I'm moving in to the hospital but I'm sure I've forgotten things.
> 
> How many maternity pads are necessary and do they supply them at hospitals in the UK? I've only packed one packet.

My NHS hospital don't supply them and it all depends on your stay. I have packed one packet as-well :thumbup:


----------



## sequeena

I started packing Thomas' bag at about 30 weeks :flower: I'll probably start mine in the next few weeks. It means I have enough time (hopefully) to keep going through them and taking out things I don't need/putting in things I need.


----------



## we can't wait

A lot of ladies over in third tri said they were packing theirs around 33 weeks or so. I had planned to pack mine around 35 weeks, but didn't because a lot of the things I am packing are daily use items. When I went to the hospital at 36+3 DH and i just walked around and packed everything. I had a list of things that was going, so it didn't take us very long to gather our things :) now, I have the basics packed, but still will have to go around and get the daily used items (deodorant, cell charger, laptop, etc.) 
It's up to you when you pack your bag. You'll definitely want to have your basics packed before you reach full-term. I guess I wasn't as concerned, as my mom can bring me anything from the house that I will be needing. If you go onto the Third Trimester board, there is a sticky thread of all the things you should pack in your bag. 
Good luck! :flow:


----------



## aquamarine10

I'm 38 weeks tomorrow and I still havent packed mine because i dont have a bag :S


----------



## Lucy22

I packed mine this week as I'm expected to go into premature labor, plus I'm a freak when it comes to being organised :haha: :flower:


*I packed, for me :*
- 3x Nightdresses, with buttons on the front for breastfeeding
- 1x Pajama Bottoms & Top
- 3x Pair of Fluffy Socks
- 1x Pair of Slippers
- 6x Pairs of big knickers :blush:
- 2x Nursing Bra
- 2x Regular Bra
- 3x Towels
- Loose clothing for coming home from hospital
- My Make Up bag + Toiletries (Shampoo, Conditioner, tooth brush, soap etc.)
- Nursing Pads & Nipple Cream
- Hair brush/ Hair ties
- Dressing Gown

*& For the Baby :*
- 1x Pack of size 1 nappies
- 1x pack of natural baby wipes
- 1x pack of cotton wool
- 2x Blankets
- 5x Babygros
- 5x Vests
- Scratch Mitts & Booties
- 3x Pack of Bibs
- 1x Cute little hat

*Besides that I'll have :*
- Food! I hate hospital food.
- Camera, camera charger & spare battery.
- Phone chargers

Hope that helped hun :D


----------

